# My 2nd coffin jumper mechanishm



## Cole&Jacksdad

I built this for a buddy of my that owns a haunt.




It turned out nicer then the one I built for me. LOL


----------



## halstaff

That's sweet! 
Are you going to post a how to?


----------



## mattt1977

Sweet and simple, I think I need to build one of these.


----------



## scareme

Looks great. Maybe you could do a how-to at a N TX/OK make and take some time.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

scareme said:


> Looks great. Maybe you could do a how-to at a N TX/OK make and take some time.


I would love to do a make and take on these, but since there is welding, cutting metal, grinding, metal shavings flying, etc, etc. I am not sure how safe it would be for a group to do this. I will make another one some day and do a how to video though.


----------



## beelce

Fast and smooth..........Very nice


----------



## Lunatic

Real fast! You could use it to launch water ballons.


----------



## Wildcat

This is a great design. Simple yet very sturdy. Well done.


----------



## Sinister Sid

What about those of us that do weld and can do metal work???? I would love to see some detailed instructions. I would be very interested in upgrading my current pop-up with something like this. Come on Cole&JacksDad cave to the pressure and give us a how-to.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Sinister Sid said:


> What about those of us that do weld and can do metal work???? I would love to see some detailed instructions. I would be very interested in upgrading my current pop-up with something like this. Come on Cole&JacksDad cave to the pressure and give us a how-to.


I will get some measurements and a how to this weekend and post. The whole thing can be built in about an hour.


----------



## kprimm

I also root for the how-to. Very nice work on this.


----------



## Sinister Sid

Awesome. I can't wait.


----------



## scream1973

Ohh me too.. me too


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Ok guys, I posted a how to for all you welders out there. Let me know what you think and if you have any questions. It is in the how to section.


----------



## DarkLore

I saw the first video you published. Great mechanism. Looks like you could possibly launch a body across the yard with that.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

DarkLore said:


> I saw the first video you published. Great mechanism. Looks like you could possibly launch a body across the yard with that.


Yard nothing! I want to hit my neighbor's house across the street with a body(dead or alive).


----------



## CreeepyCathy

wow!! awesome.


----------

